# Smoothbore Deer



## Hanshi (Nov 24, 2011)

This deer was taken back in Jan 2012 with a TVM .62 Early American smoothbore. A running shot and the deer dropped as if it had slipped on a banana peel. No centerfire would have performed better.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great picture.


----------

